# انواع الصمامات



## كاسرالهموم (12 أبريل 2007)

اريد التعرف على valvs


----------



## alsackab (13 أبريل 2007)

*اجابة بسيطة على الماشي*

Ball Valve, Gate Valve, Globe Valve, Check Valve, Butterfly Valve, Pressure Relief Valve, Safety Relief Valve, Breath Valve, Tank Valve, Diaphragm valve, Solenoid Valve, Control Valve for either pneumatic or electric actuation and Strainer used on water, kerosene, fuel, gas, air, steam, corrosion resistant and special fluid.


----------



## عمرو سليم (13 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله حاجه سريعه 
هناك صمام تخفيض
و هو للابقاء على ضغط الخروج ثابت بغض النظر عن التغيرات في ضغط الدخول

صمام خلط 
صمام ذو ثلاث سكك مدخلان و مخرج واحد لخلط مائعين مختلفين 

صمام زاوي 
يتعامد فية المدخل مع المخرج 
و يكون ساق الصمام على خ محور احدهما و عادة يكون المدخل

عدم ارجاعcheck valve
و في في مجال التبريد 
لجعل السائل يسير في اتجاة واحد و لا يعود

هذا ما تيسر لي و هو بضاعه مزجاة حيث انني لا لي في الطور و لا في الطحين


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (16 أبريل 2007)

*من العراق*

الصمامات هي معدات تعمل على السيطرة على جريان الموائع ( غلق كامل فتح كامل -وهناك انواع تقلل من الجريان او من الضغط مثل الصمام القرصي وهناك صمامات تسمى صمامات الامان تعمل على التخلص من الضغط الزائد المسلط على الخزانات مثلا ) 
والى لقاء اخر


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (18 أبريل 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووررررررررررر


----------



## م / محمد حسين (5 مايو 2007)

*this attached file contain some information about type of valves*
*I hope u will find what u want*​


----------



## كاسرالهموم (17 مايو 2007)

انا اشكركم جزيل الشكر جزااكم الله الف خير


----------



## هيثم حلمى (18 مايو 2007)

يمكنك البحث فى www.howstuffworks.com

عن valves


----------



## سمدييدر (20 مايو 2007)

thank you 
abdelrahim


----------



## amhl (20 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز انصحك بهذا الموقع ستجد كل تريد ماعرفتة عن الصمامات 

http://www.spiraxsarco.com/


----------



## سامح زيدان (25 مايو 2007)

مشكورين جدا جدا


----------



## wazer (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين جدا جدا


----------



## Mohamed827 (10 يونيو 2007)

الله يكرمك


----------



## rwanm (21 يونيو 2007)

الله ينور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (6 أبريل 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشششششششششششككككككككككووووووووووررررررريييييييييييننننننننننن


----------



## فرج فركاش (17 أغسطس 2008)

الصمامات بكل اختصار معدات تستخدم للتحكم فى معدل انسياب المائع والتحكم فى ضغطه


----------



## knawya5 (21 أغسطس 2008)

الله ينور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.عمران (9 سبتمبر 2009)

هناك الصمام السداسي ويستخدم في الفلاتر المستخدمة في تنقية المياه ويستخدم لعمل ستة عمليات على المياه وأهمها الغسيل العكسي والرنز (تصفيت التراب فوق بعضه لإستخلاص الأوساخ) و الجريان إلى المكان المقصود


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (9 سبتمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد الدهان (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين شباب وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## milanista2008 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## milanista2008 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## مهندس لحام اركون (19 يناير 2010)

كتاب رائع اشكرك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عامر (19 يناير 2010)

هناك صمامات في التكييف واخري في الهيدروليك وغيرها في محطات المياه وهكذا اي نوع تقصد؟؟؟


----------



## كاسرالهموم (5 فبراير 2010)

يسلمو جميع من اعماق قلبي

ودي للجميع


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكر خاص للمهندس م/ محمد حسين على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## iyad2009 (3 مارس 2010)

اخي شكرا على الموضوع يمكن صور


----------



## سجودي ابو الليل (12 أبريل 2010)

ممنون بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس سعد العراقي (24 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## مهندس سعد العراقي (24 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (25 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع الذي بهذا التساؤل أضاف لنا الكثير .. فالكتاب الذي حملته من هذه الصفحة يبدو مفيد جداً .. شكراً للجميع

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## انور الفاخرى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء اريد معرفة نوع وكيفية عمل الصمامات التى يتم تركيبها على خزانات الغاز


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mohammed aydarous (3 مارس 2011)

thank u v much but i hope to give us more
:3:


----------



## mahmod231 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

​*انا اشكركم ولكم جزيل الشكر جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## nofal (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## صباح المشعل (10 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

معلومات اكثر من رائعة ..الف الف تحية وشكر


----------



## rachidodge (24 سبتمبر 2014)

thankx


----------



## غسان التكريتي (25 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع ممتاز جدا لما للصمامات من أهمية في الصناعات باختلافها وبل حتى ان بعض منها نستخدمها في حياتنا العامة شكرا لصاحب الموضوع وشكري للأخ م/محمد حسين للملف المرفق من قبله تحياتي


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليك ......ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric.


----------



## ahmed shawky (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## mohammed ishag moh (4 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا للموضوع فالصمامات تشكل مدخل مهم للصناعات كافه


----------



## ram87 (31 مارس 2015)

شكراً


----------



## mody931 (10 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز​


----------



## aymanpc (10 أبريل 2015)

thank u very much


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (18 أبريل 2015)

لكم كل الشكر


----------

